# Frogs/Acrylic paint



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello. My name is Morgan Freeman and I have a question.

Would've put this in habitat section but it's frog specific. I want to paint the outside of a glass terrarium with acrylic paint, what I would like to know is if it's safe to do with frogs on the inside. I'd rather not have to go through catching them and putting them in a temporary home as they're pretty small and fragile. I'm sure acrylic paint doesn't give off anything fume wise, but I want to be 100% sure.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

i dont know. what frogs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Boophis Rappiodes. But I'm not sure it matters........

I can't see why it would be an issue, but then I don't really know what I'm talking about.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

some are more sensative


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, but I assume if there are fumes it's a no no for any frog.


----------



## Dan5 (Apr 14, 2010)

Acrylic paints are pretty safe and don't give off fumes. To be extra safe you could paint small sections at a time in a well ventilated area?

I know amphibs are very sensitive but if they are not in contact with the paint and you do a small amount at a time I think it would be fine. Are you painting on scenery?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

acrylic doesn't give off any fumes that i know of morg,but then i know evenless than you about froggies,but i paint wildlife (occassionally when i get a few mins) and i use the above. So here are some thoughts,some of the pigments (ie cadmium red/yellow) are nasty, so chose colours carefully.If you are intending painting glass them you might need a primer such as gesso to make it adhere to said glass. Hope this helps a tiny bit,of course if you do need a primer then the only thing visable from the inside of the tank will be said primer.....bugger.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> *Hello. My name is Morgan Freeman and I have a question.*
> 
> Would've put this in habitat section but it's frog specific. I want to paint the outside of a glass terrarium with acrylic paint, what I would like to know is if it's safe to do with frogs on the inside. I'd rather not have to go through catching them and putting them in a temporary home as they're pretty small and fragile. I'm sure acrylic paint doesn't give off anything fume wise, but I want to be 100% sure.


:lol2:

Once dry Acrylic is fine mate. :2thumb:


----------

